# Anyone over 40 who had luck with their first round of ivf?



## Lakshmi22 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am looking for some positive inspiration and tips for success from my fellow 40+ women!  I am 41 and in my final days of stimming (have a scan tomorrow and then probably collect the eggs on Saturday). I have endometriosis (2cm cysts) in each ovary that I took zoladex for x 8 weeks. Now am taking 300 units of pergoveris x 10 days.  I have 5 eggs total on the scans. I have been reading a lot on this site and see that there are many people who have taken multiple rounds of ivf but I have one shot at this!  I was wondering if anyone has had success with their first round of ivf being over 40. Also if anyone has tips for the next days/weeks I would really appreciate it.


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi lakshmi22, I done 1st round of ivf at 42 and had success, he`s tearing my room apart has I`m on computer lol. just to give you positive storey magz xxxxxx


----------



## Lakshmi22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi magz1!! Thank you for your reply. I am going to have my 7 eggs retrieved tomorrow morning. I really have one shot at ivf so I hope my story will be just like yours and I will have a little one tearing up the house soon!  I am nervous about the egg retrieval.  Hope it won't hurt too much!  Thanks for writing. Sweet of you!  Hugs.


----------



## NRJ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello
It's my first time on this site as well as my first ever attempt at getting pregnant. I am 47 and am having an egg donation as well as a sperm donation as I plan on being a single mum. Have a very good support structure with family and friends...feeling a bit down as ARGC has informed me that I will need to take Humeria...also tested positive for TB so will have to take those meds first.
Worried about my chances of getting pregnant...any success stories out there or advice to help?


----------

